# PX4 20 Round Extension Problem



## fri3dric3boi (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I just got my 20 round extension spring for my px4 9mm and I have some questions on the installation. I removed my 17 round mag and installed the 20 round extension spring, however do I reuse the 17 round locking plate? Reason why im asking is because it doesn't seem to fit into the 20 round base plate. So I installed it without the 17 round base plate so it is just bare spring on the bottom and feed ramp on the other end but once it has been installed into the new 20 round base plate, it is hard to compress the spring for future disassembly once it has been installed because all you can see is the very end of the spring coil through the bottom of the base plate in the little hole.

Thanks Guys I will post some pictures when I get home


----------

